# The Hobbit



## librarius_arcana (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.moviehole.net/news/20060901_new_line_doing_the_hobbit.html


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 1, 2006)

I want to believe, I want to believe, I want to believe....


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Sep 1, 2006)

It'll happen.  There's too huge a pile of money to be made.  They'll argue over who gets the larger slice of the pie, but they both really, really like pie.


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 1, 2006)

I would doubt very seriously that it could be on an actual schedule for 2007; we have movies coming out in late 2007 that have already been in the works for a couple years now. We would have long ago heard about a confirmation from Jackson, casting rumors, etc. Since Jackson's next film is _Dambusters_, I doubt he's going to be turning his eye towards The Hobbit before 2008 at least, with maybe a release in 2010, 2011. Assuming they get Jackson to do it, of course. They'd be fools not to, but that never stopped Hollywood.


----------



## mmu1 (Sep 1, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> I would doubt very seriously that it could be on an actual schedule for 2007; we have movies coming out in late 2007 that have already been in the works for a couple years now. We would have long ago heard about a confirmation from Jackson, casting rumors, etc. Since Jackson's next film is _Dambusters_, I doubt he's going to be turning his eye towards The Hobbit before 2008 at least, with maybe a release in 2010, 2011. Assuming they get Jackson to do it, of course. They'd be fools not to, but that never stopped Hollywood.




Jackson has Dambusters _and_ Halo on his plate right now, IIRC, but I think he's not directing either of them, just producing.


----------



## librarius_arcana (Sep 1, 2006)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> Jackson has Dambusters _and_ Halo on his plate right now, IIRC, but I think he's not directing either of them, just producing.




Guillermo del Toro was going to be directing Halo but now its "Neill Blomkamp" 
but Guillermo still doing Hellboy 2 (yay  )


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 1, 2006)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> I would doubt very seriously that it could be on an actual schedule for 2007; we have movies coming out in late 2007 that have already been in the works for a couple years now. We would have long ago heard about a confirmation from Jackson, casting rumors, etc. Since Jackson's next film is _Dambusters_, I doubt he's going to be turning his eye towards The Hobbit before 2008 at least, with maybe a release in 2010, 2011. Assuming they get Jackson to do it, of course. They'd be fools not to, but that never stopped Hollywood.




You schedule pre-production dates...why couldn't have been just that?


----------



## KenM (Sep 1, 2006)

This was on the Sci Fi channel site, too.  http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=0&id=37775


----------



## Tuzenbach (Sep 1, 2006)

Who's gunna be Bilbo?


----------



## Karl Green (Sep 1, 2006)

You know I was watching some VH1 special the other day... and they showed that Music Video with Leonard Nimoy signing that "Bilbo" song... I think I died a little inside


----------



## Fast Learner (Sep 1, 2006)

Jackson's executive producer on _Halo_, generally something that eats almost no time once funding has been secured (unless the production is going tango uniform). 

However, he's listed as a producer (not "executive producer," so it's generally a lot more time-consuming), a writer, and the director of _The Lovely Bones_, scheduled for 2007. _That's_ time consuming, even if Fran and Phillipa do most of the writing.

Doesn't mean he can't start fast-tracking _The Hobbit_ at the same time, but even if so I'd argue that 2009 is still pretty ambitious.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 1, 2006)

Unless he's not going to end up remaining attached to The Lovely Bones and it just hasn't been made public.


----------



## Fast Learner (Sep 2, 2006)

With Fran and he as two of four producers, Fran and Phillipa and he as three of three writers, and him as director, the film would pretty much entirely collapse (since he'd surely bring Fran and Phillipa with him to _The Hobbit_). Being based on a hugely bestselling book and the fact that Peter personally owns the rights... well, it could still be the case, since they haven't taken any studio funding yet.

Ok, yeah, I can see it as a possibility. I hadn't realized that they hadn't taken any studio funding yet until I tried to find out which studio was attached in order to respond to you.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 2, 2006)

Tuzenbach said:
			
		

> Who's gunna be Bilbo?



Ian Holm. All they have to do is digitally remove his aluminum walker.   

Dude, if this is truly happening, then they should be rebuilding Hobbiton back at the original location. (Matamata?) Though they could get away with stock footage, I personally think for our money ($8 and up), they should shoot fresh scenes.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 3, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> It'll happen.  There's too huge a pile of money to be made.  They'll argue over who gets the larger slice of the pie, but they both really, really like pie.



 QFT.

I forgot how much they all like pie.  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 4, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> It'll happen.  There's too huge a pile of money to be made.  They'll argue over who gets the larger slice of the pie, but they both really, really like pie.



Yeah, NOW. Back then, Miramax wanted one LOTR film.

New Line have the guts to finance three films.

I wouldn't be surprised if Miramax(?) want to dump New Line and finance the one _Hobbit_ fiilm themselves and become a sole film and video distributor both domestic and international.


----------



## librarius_arcana (Sep 5, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Yeah, NOW. Back then, Miramax wanted one LOTR film.
> 
> New Line have the guts to finance three films.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Miramax(?) want to dump New Line and finance the one _Hobbit_ fiilm themselves and become a sole film and video distributor both domestic and international.




I don't think thats going to happen some how


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 5, 2006)

librarius_arcana said:
			
		

> I don't think thats going to happen some how



So, did both New Line and Miramax have finally settled their argument?


----------



## librarius_arcana (Sep 6, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> So, did both New Line and Miramax have finally settled their argument?




Dunno just heard New Line got this project,


----------



## Mycanid (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd watch this in a second ... and I think many others would too. So why not?  I personally would LOVE to see those beloved thirteen dwarves grace the screen.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 10, 2006)

Mycanid said:
			
		

> I'd watch this in a second ... and I think many others would too. So why not?  I personally would LOVE to see those beloved thirteen dwarves grace the screen.



Well, I don't know anyone here who WOULDN'T want to watch such a film, unless they're Tolkien Purists that made a vow never to watch any film version of their sacred canon.*

*Better to use that word instead of "bible."

We just want to know if the project have already been started.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Sep 11, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know anyone here who WOULDN'T want to watch such a film, unless they're Tolkien Purists that made a vow never to watch any film version of their sacred canon.*
> 
> *Better to use that word instead of "bible."
> 
> We just want to know if the project have already been started.




I am curriious though if it really will be accurate though since there are absolutely no female characters in the original.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2006)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> I am curriious though if it really will be accurate though since there are absolutely no female characters in the original.





Weren't the giant spiders of Mirkwood the daughters of Shelob?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd love to see this made.  I'm not sure that a whole troupe of dwarves and one hobbit are quite accessible (or "sexy") enough for mainstream audiences, though.


----------



## librarius_arcana (Sep 11, 2006)

*Update*

I don't know how true this is (I doubt it) but something to chew over anyway

http://www.moviehole.net/news/20060911_mgm_making_the_hobbit.html


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 11, 2006)

Hmm... the one thing that made me raise an eyebrow in the OP's link... "clearly marked... in what looked like July 2007"

Cleared marked, but couldn't make out the date? Sure, that's possible, but seems, kinda... I dunno... vaguish?

I'd love to see it happen, but I don't want it rushed.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 11, 2006)

They could try to do a de-aging thing on Ian Holm, like they did with Prof X and Magneto at the beginning of X-3.  I think they'll probably have to hire a new actor, though.  Ian Holm is getting up there.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Sep 11, 2006)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> They could try to do a de-aging thing on Ian Holm, like they did with Prof X and Magneto at the beginning of X-3.  I think they'll probably have to hire a new actor, though.  Ian Holm is getting up there.




Well Bilbo was 50 when he went on his adventure. Makeup can probably manage that.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Sep 11, 2006)

At least it will be easier to do the special-effects shots to make the dwarves look short. For much of the movie the only character making them look out of perspective will be Gandalf. They'll just have to make sure the actor who plays Bilbo is shorter than the actors playing the dwarves. And now 13 other actors will know the agony that John Rhys Davies had to endure playing Gimli. 

I'm hoping Peter Jackson will direct this movie but I'm confident there is another director out there that could pull it off too. Also hoping WETA does the special effects.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Sep 11, 2006)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> I'm hoping Peter Jackson will direct this movie but I'm confident there is another director out there that could pull it off too. Also hoping WETA does the special effects.



They would be stupid to mess with a winning formula, of Jackson anf WETA, but then again this Hollywood.


----------



## mmu1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> Well Bilbo was 50 when he went on his adventure. Makeup can probably manage that.




Well, yes... but there are some problems with that, if you wanted to stick to the books:

- Hobbits come of age at 33, and generally speaking, seem (not hugely, but still significantly so) longer-lived than humans.

- In the novel, Frodo is _also_ 50 when he sets off from Hobbiton. (Bilbo leaves for Rivendell when Frodo is 33, then the ring stays hidden for 17 years as Gandalf researches things)


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Sep 11, 2006)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> Well, yes... but there are some problems with that, if you wanted to stick to the books:
> 
> - Hobbits come of age at 33, and generally speaking, seem (not hugely, but still significantly so) longer-lived than humans.
> 
> - In the novel, Frodo is _also_ 50 when he sets off from Hobbiton. (Bilbo leaves for Rivendell when Frodo is 33, then the ring stays hidden for 17 years as Gandalf researches things)




Yes Frodo should have been 50 when the LotR starts. Remember though that the ring effectively stops aging (or hugely increases lifespan, see Gollum). So whichever way we look at the LotR movie (17 year gap or not) Frodo would still look the same from the party till when he sets out which would be 33. Same goes for Bilbo. From when Bilbo finds the ring until his farewell party he would look the same age. So all they have to do is make Ian Holm look like he did for the intro to the first movie (where we see him get the ring) and at the party.


----------



## mmu1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> Yes Frodo should have been 50 when the LotR starts. Remember though that the ring effectively stops aging (or hugely increases lifespan, see Gollum). So whichever way we look at the LotR movie (17 year gap or not) Frodo would still look the same from the party till when he sets out which would be 33. Same goes for Bilbo. From when Bilbo finds the ring until his farewell party he would look the same age. So all they have to do is make Ian Holm look like he did for the intro to the first movie (where we see him get the ring) and at the party.




I'd disagree with that, as far as the book is concerned - I think that Bilbo and Gollum were examples of what happens as a result of nearly constant and somewhat frivolous, respectively, use of the ring, and that in each case, their slowed aging also corresponded to how much influence the ring had over them... Frodo, on the other hand, hardly used the ring at all. But that's getting pretty subjective, and a matter of opinion...

As far as the movie goes, though, there'd be no way of telling anyway. After all, the ring sits around lying in a chest, sealed in an envelope, until Gandalf comes back...


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 11, 2006)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> I'm hoping Peter Jackson will direct this movie but I'm confident there is another director out there that could pull it off too. Also hoping WETA does the special effects.



Like who, Quentin Tarentino? Martin Scorsese? Heaven and Hell and Purgatory in-between forbid it should be Courtney Solomon.

*damn, I want my rolleye smiley!*


----------



## Dioltach (Sep 12, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Like who, Quentin Tarentino? Martin Scorsese? Heaven and Hell and Purgatory in-between forbid it should be Courtney Solomon.




I'd have liked to see a Sam Peckinpah version of The Hobbit ...


----------



## Aus_Snow (Sep 12, 2006)

I really hope the rumours are true. Well, and I hope Peter Jackson directs it.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Sep 12, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Like who, Quentin Tarentino? Martin Scorsese? Heaven and Hell and Purgatory in-between forbid it should be Courtney Solomon.
> 
> *damn, I want my rolleye smiley!*




I have no idea. I was really just reacting to what that second article was saying about Peter Jackson saying he's never spoken to a studio about directing the Hobbit, although he would be interested. Now, I have my misgivings about the veracity of said article, but it does instill some doubt as to whether PJ will be directing. That being said, while he is obviously my first choice to direct, I think it is naive to think there aren't any other talented directors in Hollywood (despite all evidence to the contrary it seems...such as  Mr. Solomon, Mr. Harlin, Mr. Boll...). 

Maybe Bollywood has a director that can handle the Hobbit?


----------



## Taelorn76 (Sep 12, 2006)

We all hope the rumors are true, but at the same time I would rather they take their time in filming it, and creating the special effects for it. I would rather a wait a few more years to see a great movie, then see an ok movie in a couple of years. Let Jackson's schedule clear up a bit.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 12, 2006)

If Bilbo's true appearance at 111 is what is shown later in Rivendell, then a slight makeup job can let Sir Ian Holm play the part in The Hobbit.

Other than that, the only LotR actors you'd need for the movie would be Sir Ian McKellen, Hugo Weaving and possibly cameos by Liv Tyler at Rivendell and Orlando Bloom at Mirkwood.

They will save a lot on the CGI since for most of the movie the only characters onscreen are of the same (reduced) height...


----------



## librarius_arcana (Sep 12, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Like who, Quentin Tarentino? Martin Scorsese? Heaven and Hell and Purgatory in-between forbid it should be Courtney Solomon.
> 
> *damn, I want my rolleye smiley!*





(_Playing through my head the different versions of the Hobbit_)
LoL   




			
				Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> Mr. Boll...).




Uwe Boll   , hey hey hey calm down theres no need for that kinda talk


----------



## Taelorn76 (Sep 12, 2006)

librarius_arcana said:
			
		

> (_Playing through my head the different versions of the Hobbit_)
> LoL




I picture the Dwarves and Bilbo walking down the street with the with the Resevoir Dogs song in the background.  this needs to be done on youtube.

Or Gandalf and Bilbo sitting in a waggon talking about what Elves call a sandwich.


----------



## librarius_arcana (Sep 12, 2006)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Or Gandalf and Bilbo sitting in a waggon talking about what Elves call a sandwich.




LoL


----------



## mmu1 (Sep 12, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> If Bilbo's true appearance at 111 is what is shown later in Rivendell, then a slight makeup job can let Sir Ian Holm play the part in The Hobbit.
> 
> Other than that, the only LotR actors you'd need for the movie would be Sir Ian McKellen, Hugo Weaving and possibly cameos by Liv Tyler at Rivendell and Orlando Bloom at Mirkwood.
> 
> They will save a lot on the CGI since for most of the movie the only characters onscreen are of the same (reduced) height...




Actually, Bilbo is 128+ in Rivendell. He's 111 when he has the big birthday party and disappears dramatically, and 17 years pass before Frodo leaves the Shire.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Sep 12, 2006)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> I'd disagree with that, as far as the book is concerned - I think that Bilbo and Gollum were examples of what happens as a result of nearly constant and somewhat frivolous, respectively, use of the ring, and that in each case, their slowed aging also corresponded to how much influence the ring had over them... Frodo, on the other hand, hardly used the ring at all. But that's getting pretty subjective, and a matter of opinion...




I believe the book remarks on Frodo not aging either, and people grumbling about it in Hobbiton.

As for Ian Holm, I'm less concerned with whether he can be made to look young enough, and more concerned about whether the actor himself would be up for a demanding lead role at his advanced age.  He's getting seriously up there.  I think they'd almost have to go with someone else as a result of that.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 12, 2006)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> I believe the book remarks on Frodo not aging either, and people grumbling about it in Hobbiton.
> 
> As for Ian Holm, I'm less concerned with whether he can be made to look young enough, and more concerned about whether the actor himself would be up for a demanding lead role at his advanced age.  He's getting seriously up there.  I think they'd almost have to go with someone else as a result of that.



Solution: a stunt double with CG "face-plant."


----------



## Filby (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd just as soon they get a reasonable look-alike who can be in all his scenes himself.


----------



## griff_goodbeard (Sep 14, 2006)

I saw this story about Jackson's newest project (which btw sounds very cool), and it included this tidbit:

Full story HERE



> After The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King won 11 Oscars to sweep the 2004 Academy Awards, Jackson spoke of helming The Hobbit, a prequel to J.R.R. Tolkien's Rings cycle. But because the rights were tied up in litigation, the director decided to move on to King Kong.
> 
> Variety now reports that MGM has secured screen rights to The Hobbit and wants the director to come aboard--a no-brainer given his Rings trilogy has earned more than $1 billion at the domestic box office.
> 
> Jackson, however, says he's yet to get a phone call about the job. And if he does, it might take awhile.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 14, 2006)

It's gonna be weird. New Line will still be offering HD-DVD _LOTR,_ and Sony/MGM will be offering Blu-Ray _Hobbit._


----------



## jujutsunerd (Sep 14, 2006)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> I'm hoping Peter Jackson will direct this movie but I'm confident there is another director out there that could pull it off too.




Yeah, they'll probably give it to Uwe Boll.  ;-)


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 14, 2006)

jujutsunerd said:
			
		

> Yeah, they'll probably give it to Uwe Boll.  ;-)



Don't ruin my night by telling me Mr. Boll is a regular reader of Tolkien's works.  :\


----------



## Klaus (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't think Mr. Boll is a regular reader of words, period.

But I hear he sure can box...


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Sep 14, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Don't ruin my night by telling me Mr. Boll is a regular reader of Tolkien's works.  :\



Actually I don't think you'd have to worry, as the means by which Boll made his films, a loophole in German tax law, has been closed, thus preventing him from bastardizing any more subjects the geek community considers "cool" save those he's already secured the rights to.  That and given his lack of success in the American box office, I don't think any of the major studies would touch him with a 50-foot pole.

Case in point: BloodRayne.  I did some research on the chararacter and games for a Mutants & Masterminds build sometime back.  She's actually a surprisingly interesting character given her appearance, and the game plots also have some merit.  Boll took the character and turned it into a soft-core porno.

I'd really like it if Peter Jackson, who we know is a professed fan of Tolkien's work (we saw the effects of his enthusiasm for the subject in the quality of LotR), were to be the man to helm The Hobbit.  One can only hope I guess.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 14, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> I don't think Mr. Boll is a regular reader of words, period.
> 
> But I hear he sure can box...



So, no geek stepping up to fight him? Come on! Since we have athletic types coming to join our geek community, let's make use of them.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 14, 2006)

Donovan Morningfire said:
			
		

> Actually I don't think you'd have to worry, as the means by which Boll made his films, a loophole in German tax law, has been closed, thus preventing him from bastardizing any more subjects the geek community considers "cool" save those he's already secured the rights to.  That and given his lack of success in the American box office, I don't think any of the major studies would touch him with a 50-foot pole.



I'm glad to see the German government have taken action for our interest, but I personally think up until now they're punishing us for bashing their American God, David Hasselhoff.   

That and the existence of Scientology and Tom Cruise.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Sep 14, 2006)

Donovan Morningfire said:
			
		

> Case in point: BloodRayne.  [...] Boll took the character and turned it into a soft-core porno.



And this is surprising because...?

She's a big-busted babe who wears almost nothing and is a freakin' vampire. How can she NOT turn into soft-core porn?


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 14, 2006)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> And this is surprising because...?
> 
> She's a big-busted babe who wears almost nothing and is a freakin' vampire. How can she NOT turn into soft-core porn?



Because Lokan is not big-busted?


----------



## Klaus (Sep 15, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Because Lokan is not big-busted?



 No, she's juuuuuuuust fine!

And Pink agrees with me!

Google Kristanna Loken and Pink to see what I'm talkin'  about!


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 15, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> No, she's juuuuuuuust fine!
> 
> And Pink agrees with me!
> 
> Google Kristanna Loken and Pink to see what I'm talkin'  about!



I know she's fine. The first time I saw her was on the short-lived _Pensacola_ TV series, about US marine aviators. She played James Brolin's teenaged daughter.

She's just not big-busted.


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Sep 15, 2006)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> And this is surprising because...?
> 
> She's a big-busted babe who wears almost nothing and is a freakin' vampire. How can she NOT turn into soft-core porn?



Wikipedia.  There's a bit more to her than that.

Anyways, I thought this was about a film version of The Hobbit, not the travesties that are Uwe Boll films.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 15, 2006)

Donovan Morningfire said:
			
		

> Anyways, I thought this was about a film version of The Hobbit, not the travesties that are Uwe Boll films.



Well, I still want to know if they rebuilt Hobbiton on the same plot of farmland in Matamata.


----------



## qstor (Sep 15, 2006)

griff_goodbeard said:
			
		

> I saw this story about Jackson's newest project (which btw sounds very cool), and it included this tidbit:
> 
> Full story HERE





Thanks for posting that. I think the story on theonering.net wasn't worth much. I think Variety is a better source for info. I guess the Hobbit won't come out till 2009 at the earliest.
I have the dragon books that Jackson's optioned, I'll have to read them before the movie comes out. With good CGI they would be really cool on the big screen rather than the SciFi channel movie of the week 

Mike


----------



## qstor (Sep 19, 2006)

I found this on the Variety website:

"Posted: Sun., Sep. 10, 2006, 6:00am PT

When Harry met Leo…
After nearly 40 troubled years, studio returns to tentpole strategy

By JILL GOLDSMITH, NICOLE LAPORTE

In 1969, when the jaunty former CBS president Jim Aubrey showed up at MGM with a mandate to revive the studio, the first thing he did was kill all 15 big-budget, commercial pictures in the pipeline, including "Tai-Pan" and "Man's Fate."

Fast-forward to 2006: MGM chairman-CEO Harry Sloan, who's been at the Lion just under a year, is doing exactly the opposite.

Having barely finished remaking MGM into a pure distribution and marketing outlet for producers of mid-range indie pics, Sloan is moving the studio aggressively into the tentpole biz.

Over the next few years, MGM is planning to release half a dozen films, some in the $150 million to $200 million-plus range. _Studio is ready to unveil such high-profile projects as "Terminator 4"; one or two installments of "The Hobbit," which Sloan hopes will be directed by Peter Jackson;_ and a sequel to "The Thomas Crown Affair" with Pierce Brosnan."


----------



## KenM (Sep 19, 2006)

jujutsunerd said:
			
		

> Yeah, they'll probably give it to Uwe Boll.  ;-)





 nah, Courtney Solomon


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 19, 2006)

qstor said:
			
		

> Over the next few years, MGM is planning to release half a dozen films, some in the $150 million to $200 million-plus range. _Studio is ready to unveil such high-profile projects as "Terminator 4"; one or two installments of "The Hobbit," which Sloan hopes will be directed by Peter Jackson;_ and a sequel to "The Thomas Crown Affair" with Pierce Brosnan."



Okay, my head is spinning.   

How many film studios are contributing to -- or want to make money from -- the _Hobbit_ film?


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Sep 19, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Okay, my head is spinning.
> 
> How many film studios are contributing to -- or want to make money from -- the _Hobbit_ film?



Contributing?  No clue.

Want to make money from?  Probably all of them, especially given the box-office performance of Lord of the Rings, which was pretty much passed on by all the major movie companies since Jackson didn't want to do a one-film "highlight reel" version of the books.


----------



## qstor (Sep 23, 2006)

From the tone of the Variety article, I *think* that MGM and New Line ironed out their differences and now MGM is waiting to get Peter Jackson on board for a director's job.

Mike


----------



## Evil Monkey (Sep 23, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Well, I still want to know if they rebuilt Hobbiton on the same plot of farmland in Matamata.




Most of it is still up (the important parts anyway, I assume).

http://www.hobbitontours.com



			
				Hobbiton Tours said:
			
		

> The Hobbiton movie set has been returned to its natural state. However, hobbit holes and some structures from the film set are still present.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 24, 2006)

If anything, they should stop the tour if they're going to rebuild the missing elements of Hobbiton and start production shooting. Hope they keep good records of where things were.


----------



## Numion (Sep 24, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> If anything, they should stop the tour if they're going to rebuild the missing elements of Hobbiton and start production shooting. Hope they keep good records of where things were.




Does it really matter if they're identical or not? One Hobbiton looks much like the next.

Besides, there's a lot of time between the events - maybe the little pukes have altered the town in the past 50 (60? 70?) years.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 24, 2006)

Numion said:
			
		

> Does it really matter if they're identical or not? One Hobbiton looks much like the next.



Yeah, that's the kind of lazy "accountant" thinking Courtney Solomon looks for in individuals to hire for his film production crew.

 

AFAIC, the Matamata farmland is _the_ perfect place for Hobbiton. I don't want to spend a $12 (US) movie ticket to see clips from the _LOTR_ films in _The Hobbit._


----------



## Mark (Sep 24, 2006)

_With any luck, they might have gotten some of it on film . . ._


----------



## Taelorn76 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's the kind of lazy "accountant" thinking Courtney Solomon looks for in individuals to hire for his film production crew.




I agree that they should use the same farm and location. But I don't think it makes a difference if the homes are located in the exact same place as they were in the first series. So a house is 5  feet more to the left, who cares. I tink that is what Numion was refering to. Not that it would be in a new location altogether.


----------



## David Howery (Sep 25, 2006)

Numion said:
			
		

> Does it really matter if they're identical or not?.



not to most of us... but you can bet that there will be some idiot who will compare the two movies frame by frame and bitch about every single difference.....


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 25, 2006)

David Howery said:
			
		

> not to most of us... but you can bet that there will be some idiot who will compare the two movies frame by frame and bitch about every single difference.....



Ah, the beauty of DVD and the goal to make high-definition picture clarity and details.


----------

